

Upcoming Nexus 5 leaks in white, Nov. 1 launch date reported - astrada
http://9to5google.com/2013/10/27/upcoming-nexus-5-leaks-in-white-nov-1-launch-date-reported/

======
moskie
Is there any hope it will be available on Verizon?

If it's available on Verizon, it's a no-brainer purchase for me. If it's
not.... it's gonna have to be a super great phone to convince me not to get a
different comparable phone on Verizon.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Is there any hope it will be available on Verizon?

Almost none.

Verizon has all but stated they're not interested in carrying another Nexus
phone, since it's "incompatible with their business strategy" (ie, they can't
control updates on it and install bloatware on it).

As for the Nexus 5 itself, the leaked FCC diagrams show that it doesn't even
have the correct radios to work on Verizon's network.

> If it's not.... it's gonna have to be a super great phone to convince me not
> to get a different comparable phone on Verizon.

I haven't found any other phone on Verizon compelling enough to make me
consider upgrading to a Verizon phone from my Galaxy Nexus. When the next
Nexus comes out, I'm probably ditching them for T-Mobile, even though I still
have unlimited 4G data on Verizon.

I'm just completely fed up with Verizon's inane moves to keep all phones on
their network locked down (they even forced the HTC One bootloader to be
locked). No more.

~~~
w1ntermute
> I haven't found any other phone on Verizon compelling enough to make me
> consider upgrading to a Verizon phone from my Galaxy Nexus.

Like I mentioned in another comment, both the Moto X and the LG G2 are great
upgrades on Verizon from the Galaxy Nexus.

> I'm probably ditching them for T-Mobile, even though I still have unlimited
> 4G data on Verizon.

Make sure you take T-Mo for a test drive first, to make sure you actually get
reception everywhere you frequent.

Also, I've heard you can sell your unlimited data plan online for several
hundred dollars.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Like I mentioned in another comment, both the Moto X and the LG G2 are great
> upgrades on Verizon from the Galaxy Nexus.

Part of it is that I don't want to drop any more money on a phone that has a
locked bootloader - partly for convenience, and partly because I don't want to
support that.

> Make sure you take T-Mo for a test drive first, to make sure you actually
> get reception everywhere you frequent.

I've actually been doing that for the last month with a Nexus 4, and the
signal is way better. (Part of that is the toro's awful reception issues). The
speed is actually oftentimes better on the Nexus 4 on T-Mobile too - a portion
of that is due to Verizon's NYC 4G networks getting overcrowded recently.

> Also, I've heard you can sell your unlimited data plan online for several
> hundred dollars.

Is there a marketplace for this? I'd love to cash out on that.

~~~
selectodude
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.T...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xverizon+unlimited+data&_nkw=verizon+unlimited+data&_sacat=0&_from=R40)

Not sure if that link will work, but they're going on eBay for about $250

------
daurnimator
If only the phone was smaller :(

I don't understand these screens so big I need two hands to use the device.

~~~
Spittie
I could say the save for the reverse.

I don't get at all why people want phones with a small screen.

Typing get hard, I have to zoom & pan to see a website, watching videos/photos
on a small screen is not nice at all...

It's all a matter of personal preference, and habit. After using a Nexus 7 as
my only mobile device for a while, I've come to find small a Galaxy S4.

It just seems that the majority of people prefer big screens over small
screens. It might also be a market strategy, as a phone with a >5" screen
could be on a different market (and so doesn't compete) than an iPhone.

That said, a "Nexus 5 mini" would be nice to make everyone happy.

~~~
evilduck
You could say that, but it sounds funny since you can't complain about not
having something that you do have. Android and large screens are practically
synonymous.

Android users who want a smaller screen are really hard pressed to find high
quality devices.

------
gailees
The Nexus 5 has the opportunity to pull a lot of disenchanted iPhone users to
Android. What would it take for you to make the switch?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Who are these disenchanted iPhone users? I'm not trying to bait you, I'm
genuinely curious who you think will switch. iPhone users are generally
considered to have the highest satisfaction of any mobile phone users.

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/10/17/jd-power-ranks-
app...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/10/17/jd-power-ranks-apples-
iphone-best-on-att-verizon-in-satisfaction-survey)

~~~
Jare
I have seen my share of longtime iPhone owners complain loudly about iOS7. I
can imagine a few of them switching when the opportunity arrives. Also, some
carriers are not "subsidizing" handsets anymore; for upfront payment the low
price and fantastic value of Nexus hardware has a huge edge over the iPhone
5C.

~~~
gradstudent
Many people also complain loudly about the latest Windows or the newest MacOS
but they're not exactly jumping ship. Why do you think the case is different
for iPhone users?

~~~
Jare
Mobile/appliance environment is much more portable, and many people invest
less in it. A couple of ideas:

\- Desktop devices tend to last much longer before being completely replaced
(unless you're a gamer). Even if you change your desktop machine, you often
keep your keyboard/mouse, external NTFS drives, etc.

\- There are more platform-specific apps that can tie you to a certain OS,
either because of the app itself mat not be available (Games?), because you'd
have to buy it again (Photoshop?), or because of the investment in workflow
(MS Office?) or data (iPhoto?) that you have already made for it.

Once a mobile platform reaches a reasonable level of availability of popular
apps, it's essentially viable for anyone to switch to. Unless you are addicted
to Hay Day or rely a lot on Paper, or something like that, it's easy to move
to a new platform. That's why it's also crucial that aspiring platforms make
it totally easy to port stuff, and here's a place where Microsoft has made a
huge mess with all their awesome but somewhat restricted tools, and constantly
moving goalposts and platform strategy (C#? .NET? Silverlight? XNA? WPF?
WinRT? HTML5? C++? Native or Managed or /CLR or...? I don't even know
anymore).

All that said, OSX and Macs are much more popular now than say 5 years ago, so
there is some ship jumping. The cloud really is eroding people's attachment to
they desktops, and that's the reason Chromebooks and even Linux have even a
chance at reaching the mass market.

------
booruguru
Nov 1? Isn't this a PR faux-pax--a press event/release on a Friday? I thought
it was best to make announcement earlier in the week to maximize media
coverage.

------
MojoJolo
I'm wondering if the launch will still entail the problems that encountered
before. Can't handle the traffic, not much stock, problems with shipping, etc.
It is because I'm looking forward to get one, but I'll be staying here in SF
till Nov. 8. So if the launch still has those problems, I might not manage to
get a Nexus 5.

~~~
astrada
I think that probably it will get out of stock quickly. It's a marketing move
that gets reported by major news sites, and raises interest among non-tech
people. If everything goes smoothly, probably it will get less coverage.

~~~
MojoJolo
Yes, I'm afraid that it's there marketing strategy. I think it works for Nexus
4 and gain them massive attention with the people. I'm just hoping that they
will not do it again because there are more people now that are aware with the
Nexus line and waiting. I know some people that are waiting for Nexus 5 but
have a deadline for themselves. And if they don't get Nexus 5 immediately,
they will just buy a different phone. Looks like a miss customer for Nexus.

~~~
xur17
I'm expecting them to go out of stock quickly, and be hard to get until after
Christmas. As others have said, this is partially a marketing move.

------
JulianMorrison
Yup, that's a phone alright. Rectangular, shiny.

